# Make your own bac water



## HDH (Nov 12, 2012)

Supplies-

100ml sterile sealed vial

Distilled water

Sterile BA

.22 syringe filter

syringe, the larger the better (faster), 5ml +

-----------------------

What you want to do is make the water 0.9% of BA. That's 9mg/ml BA.

You will need to add 1ml of BA to every 99ml of distilled water.

Add the 1ml of sterile BA to the 100ml sterile sealed vial.

Then filter the distilled water with the .22 syringe filter, 99ml to the 100ml vial with the 1ml BA already in it.

Pretty easy. Already tried it. I used a 3ml syringe and it took a while. 

You don't have to make 100ml at a time, you can cut the BA and distilled water by half and only make 50ml 

As long as I was ordering, I grabbed a couple extra vials and filters. They're cheap enough and you never know. I prefer to be prepared.

HDH


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 12, 2012)

Excellent post!

What I am confused over is WHY BW is in such short supply?  I bought a case over a year ago, and now I'm seeing it is extremely difficult to get.

I mean damn!  All it is, is water with 0.9% benzyl alchohol.


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 12, 2012)

not certain why, but its difficult to get because there is an FDA confirmed shortage of BW.  many people say its because of the large number of people on the HCG diet


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 12, 2012)

I also have read that its better to use sterile water for injection than distilled water (again unsure why), but can use both.


----------



## Spongy (Nov 12, 2012)

great post HDH.  Been having a ton of trouble getting some BAC myself!


----------



## losieloos (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for the post, I'm giving this a go.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 12, 2012)

Sticky this post!


----------



## HDH (Nov 12, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> Excellent post!
> 
> What I am confused over is WHY BW is in such short supply?  I bought a case over a year ago, and now I'm seeing it is extremely difficult to get.
> 
> I mean damn!  All it is, is water with 0.9% benzyl alchohol.



They made it so we need a script to purchase it.

You know, let the crack dealers deal and take our bac water  :-0

HDH


----------



## HDH (Nov 12, 2012)

pirovoliko said:


> I also have read that its better to use sterile water for injection than distilled water (again unsure why), but can use both.



The 0.9% BA will take care of it  

HDH


----------



## HDH (Nov 12, 2012)

Spongy said:


> great post HDH.  Been having a ton of trouble getting some BAC myself!



I saw a thread in the peps section and thought I would put this out there. 

HDH


----------



## TylerDurdn (Nov 16, 2012)

Great thread! About to make my own and just wanted to clarify on distilled water vs. sterile water. Is there any difference/downside between them to mix with .9% BA? I think I read that with sterile water you have to use whatever you are reconstituting quicker..Or does that only apply to reconstituting with sterile water only and not sterile water + BA?

Just wanted to be certain..I have a bunch of sterile water and more than enough BA, also syringe filters. Just making sure distilled isn't the better route.

TD


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Nov 16, 2012)

You can add the BA to either sterile or distilled and it will extend the shelf life of what ever you are reconstituting. For the couple dollars more I'd go with the Med grade sterile water over the jugs of distilled in the beverage aisle.


----------



## TylerDurdn (Nov 16, 2012)

Capt'n Ron said:


> You can add the BA to either sterile or distilled and it will extend the shelf life of what ever you are reconstituting. For the couple dollars more I'd go with the Med grade sterile water over the jugs of distilled in the beverage aisle.



What I figured..thanks capt'n!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 16, 2012)

You can get bac water on amazon... Good recipe though HDH. I have all this shizzle laying around. Except a 100ml vial


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Nov 17, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> You can get bac water on amazon... Good recipe though HDH. I have all this shizzle laying around. Except a 100ml vial


You could get it key word could, now you cant get shit. I remember when a seller was selling a 10ml vial of bac water with BA on Amazon for $88 USD. So I just made my own I bought the BA off Amazon.


----------



## TriniJuice (Oct 3, 2014)

nolvadex6878 said:


> Thank you for sharing.



i wonder who he PMs 1st....


----------



## Tank707 (Jan 25, 2015)

I just bought a big bottle cheap too but thans will keep this one under hat


----------



## Yaya (Jan 25, 2015)

My cousin is very catholic and he showed how to make holy water with a few little tricks, perhaps the same pertains to bac water?

Pm me for details


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 25, 2015)

You can't get sick from Holy water because it has Jesus is in it. It is safe for injection.


----------



## Godfather2112 (Jul 24, 2015)

Impressive post! )


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 9, 2016)

Bad ass post. Thanks for the help.
Being able to do things for yourself is good knowledge.


----------



## teac2019 (Jan 20, 2016)

great post HDH. Been having a ton of trouble getting some BAC myself!


----------



## falcon (Aug 12, 2016)

Thanks for this post. Very helpful. Here in Thailand, it's impossible to find any Bac water at all, its just not available anywhere so thinking of making a huge batch now and selling it to the pharmacies


----------



## Ryand (Aug 12, 2016)

falcon said:


> Thanks for this post. Very helpful. Here in Thailand, it's impossible to find any Bac water at all, its just not available anywhere so thinking of making a huge batch now and selling it to the pharmacies



Let us know how that pharmacy drug deal goes lol


----------



## Echo.LMC (Apr 17, 2017)

Great posts, i saw a similar post about how to cook BW too. but i have to say again, well done


----------



## MuscleMedicineMD (May 23, 2021)

For most Reconstitutions, I chose Med grade sterile water bc the alcohol is not necessary when it will be used quickly. If BAC water is your choice, this is the way to do it. thanks.
maybe I should offer up some Medical grade bc I have access to a large supply... huge amounts are used to irrigate esp. during open abdominal operations..
I'll just grab extra for UGBb

Best,
MuscleMedicineMD


----------



## Innextlvl (Mar 5, 2022)

HDH said:


> Supplies-
> 
> 100ml sterile sealed vial
> 
> ...


Can I use only distilled Walter for use HGH??


----------



## Send0 (Mar 5, 2022)

Innextlvl said:


> Can I use only distilled Walter for use HGH??


You could, but it would not be bacteriostatic. Why cheap out on something as pricey as HGH?

Just get BAC, or buy some BA to add .9% to your distilled water. BA is cheap and can be found on medical supply sites, ebay, or even Amazon.


----------



## slumbalPanda (May 18, 2022)

pirovoliko said:


> I also have read that its better to use sterile water for injection than distilled water (again unsure why), but can use both.


Distilled water is just water being boiled in a saucepan for a long time to kill most infection-causing germs (not even99%) to make it safe to drink. Sterile water is pure water just for medical purposes.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 18, 2022)

Old ass thread. 

OP lost me when he said 9 milligrams / milliliter


----------



## CJ (May 18, 2022)

slumbalPanda said:


> Distilled water is just water being boiled in a saucepan for a long time to kill most infection-causing germs (not even99%) to make it safe to drink. Sterile water is pure water just for medical purposes.


That is not what distilled water is.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 18, 2022)

slumbalPanda said:


> Distilled water is just water being boiled in a saucepan for a long time to kill most infection-causing germs (not even99%) to make it safe to drink. Sterile water is pure water just for medical purposes.


Distilled water is water that’s been…. Distilled. 

You seem to be a bit of a tard. 

Make an intro post in the general chat thread. Let’s hear what that extra chromosome has kicking around.


----------



## Send0 (May 20, 2022)

slumbalPanda said:


> Distilled water is just water being boiled in a saucepan for a long time to kill most infection-causing germs (not even99%) to make it safe to drink. Sterile water is pure water just for medical purposes.


That is not what distilled water is. It is boiled to a vapor, and condensed back into a liquid, removing it of contaminates. 

If you just boil water in a sauce pan, and that's it, then you will actually end up with more contaminates than when you started.


----------

